

New startup offers game theory (and free tshirts) to the masses - leilacc
http://getnifty.com/

======
spydertennis
What am I missing? It seems the best case scenario is I get a never ending
supply of free tshirts that I, nor anyone else, like. Why would I want that?

------
austenallred
I clicked through strictly for the free t shirts, but it looks like they
aren't free.

